# using the lathe as a shaper



## kd0afk (Nov 6, 2013)

My tailstock spindle is in marginal shape. It's still useable but it doesn't have a scale and the taper needs a good whack to get a good grip. I would like to make a new one.
 I can make the taper socket and thread the end for the screw but as for the keyway slot on the bottom I'm not sure. I know you can use a lathe to cut key slots in gears but how successful will I be in doing a full length slot 4" long?  Will it be uniform?  Has anyone else done this?
My plan is to make the new tailstock spindle and also cut a slot for a small machinist rule.
 I could rig a caliper or something like that but I would like to keep it old school. 
Thanks


----------



## Buchanan (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes you can cut as long a key way as your arm muscles hold out for.I have done this many times. you will need some way to adjust your tool hight and the tool will need to be very firmly clamped. If your lathe is small you may need to make your tool narrow and reset its hight to get the keyway wide enough. 
sharp tool ,light cuts and plenty of hard work.

Best of luck

Deryck.


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 6, 2013)

lbums/i235/don-tucker/DSC03124.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
Here is one way to do it
Don


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 6, 2013)

don-tucker said:


> lbums/i235/don-tucker/DSC03124.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Here is one way to do it
> Don


Link didn't work


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry



Here is the slotter I ground up,did the job a treat



Don


----------

